# How good are laco watches



## Phoenix103

Not sure if my prior post came through.. in summary....

I know nothing about laco, someone mentioned that laco and is just as good as damasko, sinn or stowa. 

Any feedback you can provide on laco would be greatly appreciated. 

I was looking at sinn, damasko or stowa as my next watch but I might spend some time learning about laco 

Thank you


----------



## ohjnxg12345

thought about it, but not a fan of big dial watches. From my knowledge they are a german brand with a long history with pilot watches, don’t think anything can go wrong?


----------



## Besbro

Luksaj S.A.S has Laco and Damasko watches for purchase. He is an AD for Laco and was an AD for Damasko. He may be able to help you and give some insight to the two brands. He was very helpful to me. I dealt with Andres. You can DM him here under Luksaj S.A.S.


----------



## Luksaj S.A.S

Phoenix103 said:


> Not sure if my prior post came through.. in summary....
> 
> I know nothing about laco, someone mentioned that laco and is just as good as damasko, sinn or stowa.
> 
> Any feedback you can provide on laco would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I was looking at sinn, damasko or stowa as my next watch but I might spend some time learning about laco
> 
> Thank you


Dear,

Laco is a brand with a longgg longg history in watchmaking industry, laco is located in black forest zone, where most of the old german watch factories are located since WWII.

Laco was 1 of 5 brands wich was able to manufacture the watches for the German Air Force in the WWII wich means a lot for a brand! as you know, the other 4 brands was stowa, a.lange & sohne, IWC and wempe correct me if I am wrong with the last one. As you can see. There is 2 brands that are super super!. Expensive and laco was joining the team with them.

Their watches are based on the original flieger used on WWII, they still use the same case design with its same sandblasteed anti finger print coating on the case, same thermally blue hands, same dials, and even same crystal wich make the watch something special which you can not find in other common brands.

About movements they used japanese and swiss movements, the first one are designed thinking about persons who wants to start in the world of mechanical watches with a good price, and the second ones are designed for.people that already know about this industry off course.

They have a classic, elegant, and sporty design with its own aviation soul wich makes the watches superb, nice finishes, affordable.movements, nice leather straps, at a really nice price.

So Laco is a brand that you should consider in your brand list because they deserve it as the other ones, they has a good reputation, super customer service, their retails are super friendly, and the most important thing is that you can buy a Laco without any trouble on their movements, they run well, and off course the responsability of the Laco team is amazing, trust me not all brands has their amazing customer service including the retail team.

So, after a long!!! But small history of Laco I think you will be considering to buy your first Laco watch.

Hope it was helpfull and sorry for my english is not the best.

Andres.

Enviado desde mi HTC One A9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix103

English was excellent and thank you for the feedback and history... will definitely try to get my hands on one


----------



## StufflerMike

If someone like you does know nothing about a brand I'd look for information which is already available first. Here on Wus there's information in tons on Laco watches. You just need to search, click and flick through.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f891/laco-leipzig-erbst%FCck-reviewed-4497761.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f891/laco-watch-company-history-factory-visit-2017-a-4497755.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f891/laco-memmingen-erbst%FCck-hands-review-fratellowatches-4468098.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-...-review-b-type-eta-automatic-42mm-624102.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-valencia-review-2192489.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-trier-dress-watch-non-dainty-watch-man-2103074-3.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-vintage-861779-short-review-3565602.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-laco-augsburg-review-2051738.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/how-laco-munster-long-term-use-4091434.html



> ......someone mentioned that laco and is just as good as damasko, sinn or stowa.


I beg to differ. The „someone" you mentioned clearly stated about Laco that they do not offer the technology a Damasko comes with („not with the technology of Damasko or sinn but sure with the stowa, they have a really good reputation") and that's correct. No hardened cases, no damest coating, no crown lubrication cell/gasket system with any Laco watch. So Laco is not on par with Damasko's technology. That being said LACO's reputation is top notch and rightfully so. Where Laco wins is when it comes to case finish with its dark surface compared to more " shiny" competitors. Furthermore the dial of Laco's Fliegeruhr Original is closer to the historical pattern (arrow, inner circle, font), case lugs are an almost exact copy of the former B-Uhr lugs.

All Laco watches I own (Erbstück, Blaue Stunde, Klassik 40 Petrol, Squad „Ocean") are well built, perfectly finished and run within specs. You can't go wrong with any Laco.


----------



## Probus Scafusia

The brands you mention are all in more or less the same league. With the Laco you'll get the ultra authentic German flieger design being one of the original producers of these watches.

Otherwise, to call a spade a spade - these brands are all standard/low-end ETA movements packed in different cases, so no difference there..


----------



## StufflerMike

Probus Scafusia said:


> The brands you mention are all in more or less the same league. With the Laco you'll get the ultra authentic German flieger design being one of the original producers of these watches.
> 
> Otherwise, to call a spade a spade - these brands are all standard/low-end ETA movements packed in different cases, so no difference there..


Calling a spade a spade ? Really ? I wouldn't call this low end ETA, with all due respect.









And it's about €3000 only.


----------



## Phoenix103

Thank you for your input. There is a difference between looking up and reading articles vs getting live feedback from colleagues. I have seen the articles, I wanted to hear 1st hand from colleagues and tap into their experience


----------



## Besbro

stuffler said:


> If someone like you does know nothing about a brand I'd look for information which is already available first. Here on Wus there's information in tons on Laco watches. You just need to search, click and flick through.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f891/laco-leipzig-erbst%FCck-reviewed-4497761.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f891/laco-watch-company-history-factory-visit-2017-a-4497755.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f891/laco-memmingen-erbst%FCck-hands-review-fratellowatches-4468098.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-...-review-b-type-eta-automatic-42mm-624102.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-valencia-review-2192489.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-trier-dress-watch-non-dainty-watch-man-2103074-3.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-vintage-861779-short-review-3565602.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-laco-augsburg-review-2051738.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/how-laco-munster-long-term-use-4091434.html
> 
> I beg to differ. The „someone" you mentioned clearly stated about Laco that they do not offer the technology a Damasko comes with („not with the technology of Damasko or sinn but sure with the stowa, they have a really good reputation") and that's correct. No hardened cases, no damest coating, no crown lubrication cell/gasket system with any Laco watch. So Laco is not on par with Damasko's technology. That being said LACO's reputation is top notch and rightfully so. Where Laco wins is when it comes to case finish with its dark surface compared to more " shiny" competitors. Furthermore the dial of Laco's Fliegeruhr Original is closer to the historical pattern (arrow, inner circle, font), case lugs are an almost exact copy of the former B-Uhr lugs.
> 
> All Laco watches I own (Erbstück, Blaue Stunde, Klassik 40 Petrol, Squad „Ocean") are well built, perfectly finished and run within specs. You can't go wrong with any Laco.
> 
> View attachment 12897383
> 
> 
> View attachment 12897385
> 
> 
> View attachment 12897387
> 
> 
> View attachment 12897389


Very informative as always Mike! Appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph

Probus Scafusia said:


> The brands you mention are all in more or less the same league. With the Laco you'll get the ultra authentic German flieger design being one of the original producers of these watches.
> 
> Otherwise, to call a spade a spade - these brands are all standard/low-end ETA movements packed in different cases, so no difference there..


I'm sorry but you are wrong. While Laco has a very long and rich history and they do indeed produce quality time pieces, they are in no way anywhere near the ''same league'' in terms of sheer quality and ingenuity of Sinn or Damasko. Further more each of the companies mentioned do far more with the ETA movements then ''pack'' them in different cases.


----------



## whineboy

In case it wasn't clear from Mike's post # 8, Damasko offers in-house movements you simply won't find elsewhere. If your wallet has enough "stuff" in it.

And the low-grade 2836-2 in my Damasko runs +3 to 4 a day (thanks, WatchMann). Not bad for low-grade. With Damasko, you certainly do not get a standard movement put into a standard case.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

whineboy said:


> In case it wasn't clear from Mike's post # 8, Damasko offers in-house movements you simply won't find elsewhere. If your wallet has enough "stuff" in it.
> 
> And the low-grade 2836-2 in my Damasko runs +3 to 4 a day (thanks, WatchMann). Not bad for low-grade. With Damasko, you certainly do not get a standard movement put into a standard case.


Who are you directing your post toward ?


----------



## whineboy

Mr.Joseph said:


> Who are you directing your post toward ?


The readers of this thread interested in understanding how Laco watches differ from Damaskos. I thought it was helpful to point out Damasko uses either manufactory movements or well-regulated ETAs. Did not mean to hijack the thread, sorry.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph

whineboy said:


> The readers of this thread interested in understanding how Laco watches differ from Damaskos.* I thought it was helpful to point out Damasko uses either manufactory movements or well-regulated ETAs*. Did not mean to hijack the thread, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A very valid point.


----------



## ChevyKevy

I love my Augsburg. Can't go wrong with style and function.


----------



## jmai

Laco is excellent value for money when it comes to traditional fliegers. I've had a couple of Type A's and B's and they were really well built and solidly priced. They tend to be ultra-traditional though, which I found a bit boring personally.


----------



## Tonystix

I think Laco makes excellent watches for relatively reasonable prices.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

jmai said:


> They tend to be ultra-traditional though, which I found a bit boring personally.


Have you already seen our Erbstück watches or the new "Blaue Stunde"? Not that traditional ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

To keep up with tradition and history isn't boring in my book. The dark blasted cases of the Fliegeruhr Original are quite unique and so are the lugs. Oh boy.....not to forget the crown which is an eye-catching detail showing the overall love to detail(s). Often copied but never reached by competitors, Archimede, Stowa, Aristo, Tourby included.

However, there are „non boring" models within the Flieger range as well (Erbstück, Blaue Stunde, Erbstück Bronze, California Dial).

I own only 4 Laco but dare to say that none of them is boring.

































My next Laco ? Not decided yet. An Erbstück Leipzig Bronze 42mm would be great.


----------



## StufflerMike

Tonystix said:


> I think Laco makes excellent watches for relatively reasonable prices.


I concur.


----------



## sci

While the most of Laco models are mid-class/average, the so called "Original Flieger" are really where Laco shines. First of all, LACO being original manufacturer, has the "moral right" to produce such watches and call them Beobachtungsuhr. Second - Laco is the only manufacturer producing the geometry of the case in the same way it was in the 40-ties (just scaled down). The case has also that gray finish and side by side with ANY flieger shows how unique Laco B-Uhr is (yes, even compared with IWC). I don't know why Damsko was thrown in the game - it is a nice watch with interesting features (like the hardened case), but a modern and not historical B-Uhr.


----------

